# Litespeed Icon vs Moots Compact SL



## JTTucker

Need some Ti advice

I am looking into purchasing a new Ti Road Frame in 2008. Have been riding/racing a Tarmac SL Carbon & Felt F1 SL Carbon both full DuraAce. I am 43 and getting out of racing so I am selling my Felt F1 Frame and would like to replace with a Ti Frame.

I have never ridden a Ti before and have always wanted one. I am looking to keep the feel and response I am use to just would like to add a little more comfort if possible.

I am looking at the Litespeed Icon, Moots Compact SL and a DeSalvo - Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## FondriestFan

I don't believe Moots makes the Compact SL any longer.


----------



## HazemBata

The good thing about Moots, and other custom builders, is that they can build a bike exactly as you want it. If you want a race bike with a tad more comfort, they can do that. I have an eye for Moots and its welding is second to none.

Litespeed goes more for technology and shaping than it does for customization (although it does have a customization program). Moots uses round tubes only. The Icon is relatively new so the verdict is still out.

I think both bikes look great and would make you a happy rider. At the risk of stating the obvious, see if you can test ride them, then decide.

Good luck.


----------



## JTTucker

They still show the Compact on the website, but maybe not the SL - what do you think of Moots or Litespeed??


----------



## JTTucker

Any opinion about DeSalvo - he is local for me - I sort of dig that??


----------



## FondriestFan

I went with the Vamoots. I just got it and haven't ridden it yet. From an aesthetic point of view, I really think it's stunning. 

As for Litespeed, I've owned a Pisgah, and I have nothing but good things to say about the bike.

Honestly, you really can't go wrong with either one, but for the cost of the Litespeed, you can get the Moots custom-built.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

Reynolds no longer makes the seamless 6/4 Ti tubing so Moots can no longer make the SL frame for those who are wondering. Litespeed and Lynskey make 6/4 frames out of Ti sheets that they weld into tubes.


----------

